#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Тибетский >  > > >  >  >  Тибетский язык

## Вантус

Как я заметил, иногда здесь всплывает собщение на тему изучения тибетского языка. Теперь и я туда же - есть ли у кого-нибудь какая литература на ту тему. И еще. Чтоб сей вопрос больше не всплывал, давайте эту литературу отсканим, распознаем и где-нибудь разместим.

----------


## Ulysses

готов только помочь данному проекту.

сам владею только широкодоступными в инете материалами которых по пальцам пересчитать, да и скудны они... дальше алфавита дело почти никогда не идет.

----------


## Dee Mon

Я в прошлом году покупал:
Рерих Ю.Н. "Тибетский язык". 2-е изд., стереотипное. Москва, издательство "Эдиториал УРСС", 2001г., 136с.
Но там в основном грамматика, а словаря со словами нет.
Отдельно видел в продаже словарь.

----------


## mok

Тема действительно назрела. Сейчас в разработке находится сайт https://tibetan.dzogchen.ru - туда можно зайти, зарегистрировашись как guest без пароля. Там сейчас есть самый полный тибетский онлайн-словарь (tib-eng и частично eng-tib) и пара материалов по тибетскому языку. Вообще сайт задуман как раз для изучения тибетского, так что там можно размещать любые материалы, связанные с этим. Кроме того, будет возможность создавать свои собственные словари и редактировать существующие (то есть делать на ходу тиб.-рус. словарь). Если кто-то заинтересован в развитии этого проекта и готов помочь делом, пишите вебмастеру сайта.

----------


## sherab

Не могу зарегистрироваться!!!
Тоже хочу учавствовать в проекте!!!

----------


## pnkv

Отсканированный ТИБЕТСКО-РУССКИЙ СЛОВАРЬ Под редакцией Парфионовича Ю.М.появился в приватной библиотеке по адресу
http://polusharie.com/?id=pnkv-10660...461;start=0;#0

----------


## Ulysses

http://www.tiblanstu.net/

----------


## Вантус

А у меня Полушарие говорит, что ошибка, темы нет.

----------


## pnkv

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Вантус_ 
> *А у меня Полушарие говорит, что ошибка, темы нет.*


Тогда через главную страницу http://polusharie.com - Китай. Общий форум – Электронный кит-рус. словарь – Новости приватной библиотеки.

----------


## Ulysses

Если бы этот отсканированный словарь был бы помещен на сайт, то это было бы другое дело. А так, какой смысл глазеть на обложку?  :Smilie:

----------


## Ulysses

2mok: для того чтоьы выкладывать онлайн-версию словаря совершенно необязательно было задумывать еще один сайт. Достаточно и официального, и нитартхи. и вообще тогда лучше использовать что-то типа Tibetan to English Translation Tool от Andrés Montano Pellegrini.

Ссылка вроде тут http://www.people.virginia.edu/~am2zb/tibetan/

----------


## pnkv

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Ulysses_ 
> *Если бы этот отсканированный словарь был бы помещен на сайт, то это было бы другое дело. А так, какой смысл глазеть на обложку? *


Если у вас есть такой сайт или сервер с открытым доступом, готов переслать сканы.

----------


## mok

2Ulysses: то, что я выложил, это самая свежая версия (3.0), раза в три больше чем в других местах и с разделением словарей по авторам. Такого нигде больше нет, но даже не это главное. Русского словаря всё равно пока что нет, а одному это не под силу, и хотелось бы сделать, чтобы люди участвовали в онлайн-составлении русского словаря. На западных сайтах этого в принципе не будет. Как только поставлю MySQL 4.1, где юникод поддерживается, можно будет всё в базу начать загонять.

Регистрация очень простая - логин *guest* без пароля и потом пароль на email.

Для желающих что-то выложить, естественно, могу дать вход на сервер, логин/пароль в частном порядке pgp-зашифрованным письмом.

----------


## Tcering Lhamo

А в Питере тибетский изучают? кроме восточного факультета :-)?

----------


## PampKin Head

В Питере ищите камрада Шитова Александра через Карма Кагью.... Уговорите - преподаст....

----------


## mok

Наконец-то нашёл в сети словарь Парфионовича и выложил его на  https://tibetan.dzogchen.ru/data/tibrus_parf.pdf
Осторожно - это 20 МБ! Если кто будет скачивать, нажимайте на ссылку правой кнопкой, а то все эти двадцать мегов прямым ходом приедут в ваш Acrobat Reader.
Кстати, если это нарушает чьи-то авторские права, дайте знать, пожалуйста.

----------


## Desha

Никто не знает, можно ли натренировать программы распознования текстов, типа FineReadera на тибетские фонты?

----------


## pnkv

Комарова И.Н. Тибетское письмо / РАН. Ин-т востоковедения и др. - М.: Вост. лит., 1995. - 171 с.: ил. - Библиогр.: с. 166-171.

в свободном доступе, в формате PDF находится по адресу

http://www.auditorium.ru/books/1481/

----------


## pnkv

В конце года планируется начать сканирование:

藏汉大辞典
张怡荪 主编

书号 M 17049(3)48

Zang Han Da Ci Dian

Большой тибетско-тибетский словарь с китайским параллельным текстом, под редакцией  Zhang YiSun. 
Китай, Издательство MinZuChuBanShe, 1986 год, второе издание. 
В трех томах, 3294 страницы. 


Если есть информация, что уже имеются его сканы просьба написать.

----------


## Татьяна

Вот отличная ссылка: http://www.franklang.ru/tb.html
Причем на этом сайте не только тибетский, но и монгольский, санскрит, китайсикй и много-много других. И ссылок вагон!

----------


## Iskander

Литература для изучения языка в большом количестве есть 
по адресу: http://tibetan.on.ufanet.ru/materials.htm

p.s. Если у вас есть что либо, чего тут нет, *сигнальте!*

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Литература для изучения языка в большом количестве есть 
> по адресу: http://tibetan.on.ufanet.ru/materials.htm
> 
> p.s. Если у вас есть что либо, чего тут нет, *сигнальте!*


Вообще-то в инете указано гораздо больше проектов по тибетскому языку, чем показано здесь. Есть и проекты по составлению словарей, есть и тексты различных собраний, выложенные в инете. По словарям (русскоязычным) один проект найти пожалуй могу. Но вот проблема - пока там не будет выяснен вопрос с авторскими правами, это собрание словарей вместе с оболочкой и прочим переслать не смогу. Ругаться не стоит,  от меня тут мало чего зависит, хотя и являюсь основным исполнителем.

Ссылка такова:
http://emag.iis.ru/arc/myworks/rdli/...256ff6004ccd60

Если у кого есть словарь Цепак Ригзина, будет конено хорошо.
Там на сайте мало чего указано, но сейчас есть несколько баз, которые впоследствии наверное можно будет использовать. Из готовых на данное время:

каталог Кангьюра,
каталог Тенгьюра,
словарь Рериха.
Эти базы сейчас выверяются на предмет устранения ошибок.

Подготавливаются:
словарь Парфионовича,
каталоги собраний школы Ньингма
каталог текстов собрания Кама
каталог текстов собрания Ринчхен Тердзё.

База будет под MySQL. Отображение производится как в тибетском, так и в латинице (Вайли). Но оболочка будет еще не раз меняться.

И дополнительно еще один момент. Базы включают не только тибетский и русский. Там также включается и санскрит.

У кого будут какие пожелания - пишите. По мере возможности замечания будут приняты. Не исключено, что после (во второй половине года) будет проектироваться и сравнительно небольшой сайт, где будет находится инфа о текущем остоянии проекта. За сим пока прощаюсь.

----------


## Карма Палджор

Чуть не забыл. Скорее всего будет организовавываться небольшой проект по работе с текстами. Главное условие участия в нем - будет хоть какое-то знание тибетского языка. Но об этом подробнее сообщу позже, когда выясняться все подробности.

----------


## Tsewang Zangmo

Возможно эта ссылка пополнит коллекцию онлайн ресурсов.

http://uztranslations.net.ru/oriental.html#tib

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Как я заметил, иногда здесь всплывает собщение на тему изучения тибетского языка. Теперь и я туда же - есть ли у кого-нибудь какая литература на ту тему. И еще. Чтоб сей вопрос больше не всплывал, давайте эту литературу отсканим, распознаем и где-нибудь разместим.


Могу предложить два замечательных ресурса в помощь изучающим тибетский язык.

http://www.learntibetan.net

http://www.multikulti.ru/Tibetan

----------


## Ratmir

> Наконец-то нашёл в сети словарь Парфионовича и выложил его на  https://tibetan.dzogchen.ru/data/tibrus_parf.pdf
> Осторожно - это 20 МБ! Если кто будет скачивать, нажимайте на ссылку правой кнопкой, а то все эти двадцать мегов прямым ходом приедут в ваш Acrobat Reader.
> Кстати, если это нарушает чьи-то авторские права, дайте знать, пожалуйста.


Конечно, уже три года прошло, но может есть рабочая ссылка с этим словарем?

----------


## pnkv

> Конечно, уже три года прошло, но может есть рабочая ссылка с этим словарем?


http://tibetan.on.ufanet.ru/materials.htm

----------

